# New Golden Retriever Phone Cradle



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

You too can have one! Call Now! But Wait! There's More! 

If you call now, we'll include drool and slobbers free of charge! YES! FREE!!!!


----------



## Tuckman (Feb 26, 2007)

LOL...Great pic


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

That is sooooooooooo great!!!! I'll order a dozen please!!!!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

That is a good one !!! 

I'll use my Gold card to order one right away.....


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

aaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwww


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Just $19.95? That is too funny.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> Just $19.95? That is too funny.



I think several monthly payments of $19.95.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL It's almost lifelike. :


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

That is hysterical....Can I borrow yours! LOL


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i'd take one!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Yes, I'll take one. Do you have one for the remote too?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Love it......


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I'll buy three of those!!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

That is so cute!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

That is hysterical!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

****, that boy's got some bedroom eyes, doesn't he? He can hold my phone for me anytime!!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I'll take it! 

I'll bet shipping and handling is costly . . .


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will take one myself. Wait I think I have one like that myself. His cousin is always trying to be the phone cradle.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

ROFL  love it!!! I'll take one, drool and all, lol


----------

